# Please clarify a few things about cultivar names



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 3, 2012)

I just want to make sure I am thinking accurately about orchid naming. 
I had thought that cultivar names were only given to plants when they were awarded, but I have a plant in my collection
Masdivallia discoidea 'Marsh Hollow' 
that has not been awarded. 

How and why are these names given -as I said I have always thought it was when a plant was awarded to identify who exactly was awarded. If this plant was never awarded who keeps track of who it is? 

Also, this means this plant was either a division or clone of 'Marsh Hollow'? 

I just divided this plant into 3 -so each of these should read the same thing, correct?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2012)

A plant does not have to be awarded to have a clonal name. It has been given a name because a grower wanted to name it. You are keeping track of it right now. Yes, it is either a clone or (more likely) a division of the 'Marsh Hollow'. Yes, if you want people to know what they have the tags should read the same.


----------



## nikv (Oct 3, 2012)

It is always a good idea to preserve the clone name when labeling divisions. Otherwise a future recipient might decide to give the plant their own clone name which can become problematic if the plant is ever judged and awarded.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 3, 2012)

the names are officially registered (by the aos, rhs, joga, etc) when the plant is awarded. 
otherwise, they are just floating around with the name, so to speak


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 3, 2012)

A cultivar name must be given when a plant gets an award, but can be given anytime. If an orchid will be cloned or divided it should get a cultivar name and that name should be maintained on every future division, otherwise it could be awarded several times under different names, or someone could think they are crossing 2 superior clones when they are actually selfing the same plant, etc. For similar reasons, if an orchid will be used for breeding it should get a cultivar designation that at least the breeder will maintain. 

Sometimes I hear people express the opinion that an orchid isn't "good enough" to get a name, but they want to give a piece to a friend. But if isn't good enough for a name then it probably isn't worth propagating, and you aren't doing the friend any favors by giving them an inferior plant.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2012)

Harsh realm!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 4, 2012)

PaphMadMan said:


> A cultivar name must be given when a plant gets an award, but can be given anytime. If an orchid will be cloned or divided it should get a cultivar name and that name should be maintained on every future division, otherwise it could be awarded several times under different names, or someone could think they are crossing 2 superior clones when they are actually selfing the same plant, etc. For similar reasons, if an orchid will be used for breeding it should get a cultivar designation that at least the breeder will maintain.




I would imagine this happens fairly often!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 4, 2012)

PaphMadMan said:


> ...But if isn't good enough for a name then it probably isn't worth propagating, and you aren't doing the friend any favors by giving them an inferior plant.



I'm going to try to remember this, because this is wisdom we should all live by.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for clearing this up for me as well. I've decided to name one of my equestris (and is bugging the person with the mother plant to do the same), because A) I think it's gorgeous, B) I personally think its flowers are very special and beautiful, but I've no idea how it would fare at a judging but it would be fun to try (in my eyes it's a winner, but that's in *my* eyes), and C) to be able to remember who I got it from.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 5, 2012)

I give my plants names every time I divide or I think is special. It doesn't matter whether its awardable or not. One can never tell, in my hands a plant may not be awardable but someone else may get their division award or they may breed with it. I could end up with a famious plant or parent if their cross is any good!:rollhappy: Even if I *never* bloom the damn thing I'll give it a clonal name...somebody might. I also like to post pictures for those folks interested in searching the net to see what the flower looks like! It's a let down to do an internet search for parents of a cross you have in your collection you think might have potiential only to not find a PIC of one or both.
There are many good reasons to name your plants *and* post pictures for future generations of orchid lovers! To me, dreaming about the future outcome of a cross I have or I've made is part of the fun of this hobby!


----------

